# 1. Büdinger Mountainbike-Stammtisch



## mtbbunnie (18. August 2006)

Hallo Bike-Community in und um Büdingen herum  

*Der Mountainbike-Treff Büdingen lädt zum 1. Büdinger Mountainbike-Stammtisch ein *

*Wann?* Mittwoch, 30.08.2006 um 19.19 Uhr

*Wo?* In Büdingen im "Bistro Fame", links vorm Jerusalemer Tor
_(Parkmöglichkeiten: Altstadtparkplatz, Parkplatz am
                 Feuerwehrstützpunkt und am Marktplatz in der Altstadt)_

*Was?* Gemeinsam wollen wir Euren Mountainbike-Treff noch attraktiver
                 und interessanter gestalten. 
                 Und dazu brauchen wir Eure Anregungungen und Vorschläge!

*Über eine kurze e-mail ([email protected]), das Ihr am 30.08.06 kommt, freut sich Euer Mountainbike-Treff Büdingen* 

Herzliche Grüße von Eurem Mountainbike-Treff Büdingen


----------



## randi (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

kann nicht kommen. Baue meinem Freund ein neues Tretlager in sein MTB ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbbikesde (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo BÜD-BikerInnen, die DVD vom Fahrerlehrgang ist fertig.


----------

